# Prop for new builders: Hanging Noose Victim



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

That's really cool!


----------



## halloweenjunkienick (Aug 8, 2009)

sweet, even i can whip up a few of these


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Awesome! One of these in my old maple out front would look great! I love the bag-over-the-head idea!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a question what is the hinge and eye hooks for I don't quite understand the concept of why it is necessary. Probably a silly question but sometimes it just doesn't sink in.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Arlita, the hinge is in the middle to cause more movement and there should be a bungee cord between the bolts which would also make the lower half bounce some.


----------



## AnitaJ (Sep 20, 2009)

Do you have a photo of the finished product? I'm not very creative, so I need ideas badly


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I found the last 2 pool noodles at the local WalMart & grabbed them up this afternoon! My daughter looked at me funny because we don't have a pool. She said I sounded like a little kid when I was telling her what I was gonna use them for - LOL!


----------



## arrg (Sep 10, 2010)

heads up... no pun intended here but when putting a bag over head idea, make sure the bag or pillow case is a light color. We made an inflatable hangman and had it up for years with a dark green scarf over it's head then one day one of our neighbors said to us: "do you really think it's right to hang a black man from your tree?" Needless to say we explained and changed it the next day.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe make myself one or two of these sometime. Perhaps not this year, but next?


----------



## meissen (Sep 22, 2010)

arrg said:


> heads up... no pun intended here but when putting a bag over head idea, make sure the bag or pillow case is a light color. We made an inflatable hangman and had it up for years with a dark green scarf over it's head then one day one of our neighbors said to us: "do you really think it's right to hang a black man from your tree?" Needless to say we explained and changed it the next day.


I was thinking the same thing - I have a few neighbors in my neighborhood that probably wouldn't take too kindly to -any- color person hanging from a noose in the front yard  

An excellent idea, though! I registered just to see the instructions.


----------



## Haunter112 (Nov 27, 2005)

The hanged man has become a hurtful symbol to some in recent years. Even the word "lynching" (which has always made me think of cowboys, outlaws and western justice) has taken on a racist tone in many people's minds. It makes them think of hooded men on horseback and hate crimes.


----------

